# sharing my Russian Tortoise



## Elton (Nov 13, 2012)

hi, i just this little kid for 2 months only, here sharing some of 

photo...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice tortoise


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! Those are great! What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome pics! I love the yawning one and the napping one!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 13, 2012)

Awww what a little cutie! Russian hatclings are so adorable!


----------



## Elton (Nov 13, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Nice tortoise




thanks... 




BowandWalter said:


> Wow! Those are great! What kind of camera did you use?



hi, i am using Canon 5D Mark II...




LuckysGirl007 said:


> Awesome pics! I love the yawning one and the napping one!!!



thanks... 
i love too...




MechanicMatt said:


> Awww what a little cutie! Russian hatclings are so adorable!



thanks...


----------



## Baoh (Nov 13, 2012)

I highly recommend giving it more moisture in general. Especially in the substrate, which it will dig into.


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 13, 2012)

He is very cute, but he has some pyramiding going on for such a youngster. Looks like he is living in very dry conditions. Please add humidity to the enclosure to help with the pyramiding. Possibly mbd?


----------



## Elton (Nov 14, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> He is very cute, but he has some pyramiding going on for such a youngster. Looks like he is living in very dry conditions. Please add humidity to the enclosure to help with the pyramiding. Possibly mbd?





Baoh said:


> I highly recommend giving it more moisture in general. Especially in the substrate, which it will dig into.



actually is enough humidity in the enclosure, just because everyday i will put this little kid under the sun for sun bath...


----------



## Julius25 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice pics but very pyramiding for a young specimen ... :s


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 14, 2012)

Very beautiful pictures. You capture at nice moment. 

I agree with others though, you need to correct your humidity, they are prone to getting worse pyramiding


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 14, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> I agree with others though, you need to correct your humidity, they are prone to getting worse pyramiding



I have to agree as well. In the wild they can burrow down where there is more moisture. 
Could you use regular topsoil (no additives), or even untreated garden dirt? That way the under layers will hold more moisture. About 4-6 inches deep. Do you soak him in shallow warm water 2-3x per week?

Other than that, I agree your enclosure looks very nice and the photos of him are wonderful. He looks very active.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 14, 2012)

What a cute baby. I have to throw my hat in and agree with the others, you need more humidity. Water available in the enclosure at all times, dampen the substrate and soak daily/every other day. Make sure you also give a good variety diet. Your baby is pyramiding that is why he/she is lumpy instead of smooth. Humidity can correct this.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 14, 2012)

Elton said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > He is very cute, but he has some pyramiding going on for such a youngster. Looks like he is living in very dry conditions. Please add humidity to the enclosure to help with the pyramiding. Possibly mbd?
> ...



If there was enough moisture present, the development of the shell would be different. Sunlight is not interchangeable with moisture.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 14, 2012)

I also want to correct myself, in my previous post I wrote humidity can correct this. That's not how I meant it, you cannot get rid of the lumpiness, but you can stop it from getting worse, them the larger your tort becomes, the less noticeable it will be.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 14, 2012)

He's super cute!


----------



## laney (Nov 14, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 14, 2012)

What do you feed him? His shell looks a bit misshapen as well as pyramided- similar to MBD, but I don't even know if that's possible that young!
He is a beautiful tortoise though!! You take amazing pictures. I hope you understand that we are not attacking you- just trying to help you care for your tortoise in the best way possible!


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok so its not just me. The shell looks deformed. And the bark he is on is waaaayyy to dry. DITO on what everybody else is saying. He would be much happier on dirt..


----------



## Elton (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks everyone for the comment, i will take noted and try my best to take care of my this little kid. because i just rear this tortoise for 2 months, a lot of thing don't know, i welcome everyone for the comment and make my tortoise more better and happy... 

thanks everyone


----------



## Elton (Nov 23, 2012)

how about this? is better?


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 24, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, he looks so sweet


----------



## Elton (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks... 




diaboliqueturtle said:


> Beautiful pictures, he looks so sweet


----------



## morloch (Nov 24, 2012)

Pictures are very nice!! He has a cute personality!!


----------

